# 9W this morning.



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone else on 9W north this morning when cyclist went down? We rode by after police got to him. Couldn't tell but didn't look good. Hope he/she is ok.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Could this be the accident you are talking about?

Posted by RSchmon from nycc.org



> I wish our fellow member Kevin Johnson well. He had a nasty crash today during our club ride. I did not see the crash as I was a few yards ahead of the three cyclists involved. So I can’t tell you how it happened: just what happened: As our B-18 group was approaching Piermont riding north in a slightly spread-out paceline, about 100 yards before the turn-off up into Tallman, the rider in front of Kevin crossed wheels with the rider in front of her and went down—crashing into Kevin, and they both hit the deck hard as we were going about 18 mph at the time. I can’t tell you how concerned I was hearing the dreadful sound of such a crash a short distance behind me. Fortunately, of the three riders involved in the incident, two came out of it uninjured. The front rider whose back wheel was hit—almost fell but saved it, and the rider who hit his wheel and went down with Kevin was uninjured somehow (tough young lady!) and fine riding back with us later. Kevin, however, was hurt. He lay still on the ground, all traffic was stopped, we got an ambulance, and he was taken to the Nyack hospital. He was lucid fortunately, and thought that he had probably broken or bruised his ribs and scapula. Whatever the injuries, I hope Kevin recovers quickly and is back on the road soon.





ridingred said:


> Anyone else on 9W north this morning when cyclist went down? We rode by after police got to him. Couldn't tell but didn't look good. Hope he/she is ok.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

What I saw was in NJ. Closter, NJ police responded. Well south of the Tallman entrance. Sorry to think there were 2 nasty crashes yesterday. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

ridingred said:


> What I saw was in NJ. Closter, NJ police responded. Well south of the Tallman entrance. Sorry to think there were 2 nasty crashes yesterday. Hope everyone is ok.


 I witnessed an aftermath of a crash that must have happened less than a minute in front of me. I saw a large group on the long straight away by Japanese. Rest. maybe 1/2 mile ahead of me. I was trying to catch up to them. About a mile or so chasing later I noticed one rider down holding his arm laying on the ground and about 10 others cyclist around 1 on cell calling for help and another one trying to divert traffic. It was less than a mile south of NJ/NY border few hundred feet before the PSP south ramp entrance. 

I slowed down but wasn't much I could do since I am not a trained medical person and there were more than 10 people in their group helping. I hope the rider didn't have serious injuries and will be back on the road soon.


----------

